# This is Unreal !!!



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

THIS MAN OWNED AND DROVE THE SAME CAR FOR 82 YEARS!!!!

Mr. Allen Swift: Born - 1908 - Died 2010

This man owned & drove the same car for 82 YEARS.

Can you imagine even having the same car for 82 years?

Mr. Allen Swift (Springfield, Massachusetts) received this 1928 Rolls-Royce
Piccadilly-P1 Roadster from his father, brand new - as a graduation gift in 1928.

He drove it up until his death last year ... at the age of 102!!!

He was the oldest living owner of a car that was purchased new.

Just thought you'd like to see it.

It was donated to a Springfield museum after his death.

It has 1,070,000 miles on it, still runs like a Swiss watch, dead silent at
any speed and is in perfect cosmetic condition.

82 years - That's approximately 13,048 miles per year (1087 per month)...

1,070,000 that's miles not kilometres!!

That's British engineering of a bygone era. I don't think they make them like this anymore.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Incredible 8) ..Certainly beats the 34+ years with my XR3.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fantastic [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Outstanding, British Engineering at its very best.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Remarkable.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazing and he really used it compared to being a garage queen


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Can you imagine trying to park that in your local supermarket over here


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do we know if it was on the original engine or anything about servicing - I'm presuming it was dealer maintained.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

John the car was restored at some stage, if you google Allen Swift there is a lot of information available.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Body and engine restored in 1988 it says.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Amazing!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

So, body removed from frame and both restored. Engine out and rebuilt too.

Trigger's Broom?

Love the bit about a graduation gift form his dad. I only got my daughter a Ka when she went to Uni.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

And here we are worried about our modern engineered engines making it past 100,000 miles.


----------

